# Skinny rabbit, what should I do?



## Michelle Savage (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

My bunny is a holland lop (with a possible mix). She isaround 4 months old andabout 3 lbs. and 6 ounces (3.5 lbs.) and grows so fast! I feel maybe she cannot keep up with her growth and maybe that is why she is so underweight. I can feel her bones easily. I have been out to a mini lop farm lately and the breeder showed me how they are to feel on there back, mine is not like that, you could count her vertebrae. 

She eats fairly well. Maybe 2 to 3 oz. of pellets a day along with western timothy hay. She drinks well also. She has good bowel movements and urinates everyday. 

I hope she does not have worms. She was very clean when I got her. I took her to the vet soon after purchasing her and the vet mentioned that she was clean as a whistle. I have not let her get around any other animals or go outside to hop on the ground, so I know she couldn't of gotten anything afterwards. I have had her since 3/31/12.

Please give me advice on what you think is wrong and how to fix the problem.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 4, 2012)

A Mini Lop is a MUCH larger breed than a Holland Lop, so definitely do not judge by how big they are compared to your Holland. 3 lbs is normal weight for a Holland, especially for her age! 

My 10 month old HL buck is 3.8ish pounds. 

If you are worried about her being a bit underweight, try some calf manna (found at feed stores; some WalMarts even carry it) and also increase her pellet feed amount a little.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 4, 2012)

If its not worms may want to have her teeth checked. If not health related then may be not getting enough protein in her food


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 4, 2012)

You may want to give some alfalfa hay to help her keep up with growth.


----------



## Michelle Savage (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I know that mini lops are bigger, I am talking about her bones. The lady used to breed hollands. No rabbits are supposed to be skinny like her. 
I think she just needs more protien then. I am going to just call the vet.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 4, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> You may want to give some alfalfa hay to help her keep up with growth.


I agree with Brandi. When Kreacher, my Polish needed to gain weight, I gave him alfalfa hay. It did put on weight, but also found out that alfalfa should be given, even in pellet form until they are at least 7 months. They really need it because they grow so fast. 

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## Michelle Savage (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, I took her to the vet today. The vet bssically said she was thin but not badly. She said to give her fruits and vegg. now (which I read that you are not suppose to do that until they are around 6 months, she is around 4 months). I thought that her being to thin would effect her spay next month, but no, actually, her being thin may make it better supposively. They checked her stool/s for worms and did not find any. Her temprature was in normal range as well. I think she is just thin and needs to eat more, she grows so fast she probably cannot keep up.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

*Michelle Savage wrote: *


> Yeah, I took her to the vet today. The vet bssically said she was thin but not badly. She said to give her fruits and vegg. now (which I read that you are not suppose to do that until they are around 6 months, she is around 4 months). I thought that her being to thin would effect her spay next month, but no, actually, her being thin may make it better supposively. They checked her stool/s for worms and did not find any. Her temprature was in normal range as well. I think she is just thin and needs to eat more, she grows so fast she probably cannot keep up.



I keep the rule of 6 months with veggies, but hearing lots of successful stories of bunnies doing well at 4 months, maybe they can start at 4 months. 

If you feel comfortable with what your Vet suggests, go for it. Did your Vet tell you to introduce slowly each veggie? I would personally do that so if she has an issue with something (found out broccoli gives Dobby gas pains, but not the others) you will know what it is and just back off of that veggie. 

Hope you post how she does. I'm surprised the alfalfa wasn't brought up. That was the first thing asked by my Vet. 

K


----------



## Michelle Savage (Jun 6, 2012)

I am not going to take the risk of giving her any veg. or fruit until she is 6 months. She said to give her a little bit. I will take note of that broc. and not give her any just in case. What are the best veg. to give your rabbit? I was thinking sense they need around 2 c. a day to give her romaine lettuce, is that good?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 6, 2012)

Romaine is very good. Cilantro and parsley is good as well. Just make sure you give one thing at a time at first, just to see how your bunny does. Then if her belly agrees with it, try another type of veggie. Always check to see before trying anything new. Once the second veggie sits well, you can then mix them up together and try a third veggie. You will always know which doesn't sit well. 

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 7, 2012)

Small amounts at first and slowly add in new stuff. Ours really love Romaine lettuce, Cilantro, Parsley, Italian Parsley, and Dandelions. In the past we also used Spinach, Water Cress, and Kale but had a couple with sludge problems so we cut out most of the stuff with high calcium. As a treat once in awhile we get some wheat grass too. We started all of ours with veggies at 4 months and then added a TINY amount of fruit starting at 6 months. Have to watch anything high in sugar as it can give them the runs. Also, we stay away from cruciform veggies as they can create gas problems--brussel sprouts, cauliflower, and broccoli, etc.


----------

